# Italian style Antipasto (with photos)



## RomanS (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey all, 

Just want to share one of my favorie appetizers with you all. Nothing like a fresh Italian bread, a few fresh cold cuts, and some of the veggies to go with them. 

Its the simplicity of Italian food that makes it delicious, and ofcourse attractive to put on the table. It can almost pass as a decoration, that would be hard to resist to steal into your mouth. 

I present to you the INGRIDIENTS 


Fresh - 

Basil
Tomatoes
Eggplant
Zucchini
Eggplant
White Onion
Mushrooms
Garlic 








Meats -

Prescuitto
Mortadella
Capicolla
Sopressata

Cheese -

Mozarrella 

Pickled olives, roasted peppers, artichokes with oil, Oilive oil, Salt, Pepper, Good white wine, Balsamic vinegar. 







Cut all your veggies how ever you like them. 
Before cooking them we should give them a quick bath/marinade. So combine a cup fo white wine, balsamic vinegar, add fresh chopped garlic, and your favorite spices (garlic grinders, lemon and pepper, lemon and herb, Italian spices). 
Anything you would put on your veggies would do, but make sure it has a good garlic aroma. 

Place your veggies in a marinating bowl, and put the above ingridients all over them. Leave it marinating for 15-20 minutes max. Dont forget salt and pepper. 

Prepare 2 skillets, you will be cooking a few things at a time if you want it to be served faster. If you have all the time in the world, take it slow, and at the it will only taste better. 

Add 2 table spoons of olive oil on to your skillet, and leave it on medium-high. Saute your veggitables untill golden brown. Accept the tomatoes. You will serve them fresh. 






When start getting that priceless color, place your veggies on a tray with a paper towel to soak extra oil out of them like that.






Do the same with white onions. Carmelize them untill golden. 

Now its time for the tomatoes. Slice them into cirlces, sprinkle some salt, and also chop your fresh basil finely. Place tomatoes on a plate, and sprinkle some of that good syripy Balsamic vinegar. Sprinkle fresh basil, and crackle on some black pepper. 







Place Tomatoes, Olives, Artichokes, and rosted peppers on a plate. 






Meats and cheese
Skilleted veggies 






And ofcourse, DONT FORGET BREAD






Enjoy with Goodfellas, Casino, Godfather, or Sopranos


----------



## philso (Dec 30, 2006)

excellent pics.  looks like a whole meal for me.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 30, 2006)

Now that is drop dead gorgeous to look at and mouth wateringly delicious looking to boot!! BIG WOW!! Thanks.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 30, 2006)

Wonderful antipasta spread!!  Looks real yummy too!  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## QSis (Dec 30, 2006)

Appetizer, schmappetizer - that's all anyone needs for a casual, fun dinner!

Spectacular job, Roman!

Lee


----------



## Chef_Jen (Dec 30, 2006)

This is my Favourite thing... When i was in Italy I ate Antipasta almost everyday and i make it at home quite a bit!

Looks great.. Goes well with a nice loaf of bread and olive oil

I tend to use Provolone cheese i love the flavour!


----------

